# Normative / Regulative.... Critique?



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 23, 2007)

Since we are discussing the issues concerning the Regulative Principle I would be interested in hearing what you guys think of this article by Peter Masters. 



> Is the Bible Always Binding for Today?
> 
> An article by Dr Peter Masters, Sword & Trowel 1995 Issue no 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 23, 2007)

I completely agree.

Well, I would. The man is my Seminary Principal.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 23, 2007)

JonathanHunt said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> Well, I would. The man is my Seminary Principal.



Okay then, you get an A for the semester. LOL


----------

